# IanC's Chaos



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Yes, its (nearly) a new year, so its new army time! I'm going for Chaos Space Marines, although I will also be starting a Daemons army at some point to use as allies in Apocalypse.

So far I have got these done -

8 Berzerkers, still can't decide how to base them, and a Vindicator. The Champion in the squad, which will be 16 strong when done (I got 2 Battleforces ), is a slight conversion using some bits from the normal Chaos Space Marines set.

I also have a Daemon Prince and a Thousand Sons squad assembled.

The army will mostly be Slaanesh (hence the symbols on the Vindicator), but i will be taking a few other God units, just to spice things up a bit.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

good stuff man, are the zerkers fully painted yet? its hard to tell from here, i wouldnt mind a close up of em


----------



## EpicFailure (Jan 5, 2009)

When zoomed, they look almost finished, I would recommend putting a wash on the armour. Just to bring a bit of shadow into the recesses.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Dakingofchaos said:


> good stuff man, are the zerkers fully painted yet? its hard to tell from here, i wouldnt mind a close up of em


Very nearly. Basing, and a bit shading like EpicFailure suggests. I was going to pick up another metallic closer to the usual brass of Khorne, and just use Tin Blitz as an undercoat for said colour, but I kinda like the darker look Tin Blitz has given.

I'll post a better pic once I've worked out how to base them. I'm thinking snow, just for change from my other armies (Space Marines/Inquisitorial allies are grass, Guard are mud) but i'll need to read up how best to do that 

Little thing probably hard to see in the photo is the Ultramarine helmet on the Champions base :laugh: I had to include something like that


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

IanC said:


> Very nearly. Basing, and a bit shading like EpicFailure suggests. I was going to pick up another metallic closer to the usual brass of Khorne, and just use Tin Blitz as an undercoat for said colour, but I kinda like the darker look Tin Blitz has given.
> 
> I'll post a better pic once I've worked out how to base them. I'm thinking snow, just for change from my other armies (Space Marines/Inquisitorial allies are grass, Guard are mud) but i'll need to read up how best to do that
> 
> Little thing probably hard to see in the photo is the Ultramarine helmet on the Champions base :laugh: I had to include something like that


why of course you did, if its one things zerkers are good at it's killing smurfs :laugh: and aye, snow would make for a good base actually, it'll provide a good contrast to the red of the zerkers :wink:


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Well haven't got any more completely painted things to show, but I made a Rhino for the Berzerkers and I just had to post it. (before anyone wonders, the CSM FAQ says you can take a transport for a unit even if its over the number that can be taken in said unit. So it will move along side the 16 'zerkers acting as fire support) I think I went a tad overboard with the Tamiya Clear Red (which looks awesome as blood. Perfect for followers of the blood god, eh?)









Outside -









All my rhinos (3 of them) will be pretty basic upgrade wise - just a Havoc Launcher to go with the default equipment (Twin-linked Bolter, searchlight and smoke launchers)

Obviously I will carefully use bits to make them match up the unit they are with, so this one is spiky with trophy racks and it has a Khorne icon on one side (not the side I took the picture of, stupidly!


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Berzerkers and vindis.....sexy.

As a fellow fanatical devotee to the Blood God I say welcome brother.

Keep up the great work.

FFX


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Well I finished(?) off the Berserkers tonight  Think a snowy base really sets them off.

Might put a small patch of static grass on each one, like a bit of grass poking through some snow? Good idea/bad idea? Also I really need to take better photos, they always lose a bit of detail when I take them...








Also since taking the photo I added some blood around the Ultramarine helmet on the champions base :laugh:

Anyway, seems someone at Forgeworld liked me, because two things I ordered over christmas came today... 








A Hellblade (hope to have 3 of these for Apoc at some point)

and the AWESOME looking...








Keeper of Secrets. Its HUGE. And look at all the little spiky bits :shok:


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

They are some sexy looking kits, remember to post pics of them! :laugh:


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Okay, I painted the Berzerkers Rhino today. Had a bit of trouble with it. I decided to use a red spray I picked up at my FLGS which looked like it would match... but A: it went on a bit too thick, luckily its not too noticeable, just on one or two of the icons, B: it was way too bright and glossy, luckily using Devlan Mud wash all over took the edge of and made it look very dirty & worn and C:, I broke the damn smoke launchers off, and two of the spikes on the trophy racks. The Smoke Launchers are going to repaired and repainted tomorrow ready to be stuck back on.



Oh also theres my first Noise Marine, the squad champion with a Doom Siren backpack from the Lord model (which I will be using, but with a normal backpack instead). Had to pin the gun on because it fell off way too many times and also pinned the backpack on just in case. Rest of the squad will have the metal bodies from the Iron Warriors conversion kit which I picked up for bitz.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Aye, i found sticking the blastmaster together worst have all, have you done that one yet? i would advise using the super glue you can get in gel form, it sticks so much better and you can just sand off any excess "blobs"

That rhinos looking good though, i do like the wash, i oculd never be bothered to wash my nurgle tanks, and they turned out shite :laugh: i think you've earned yourself some rep by now though, well done


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Dakingofchaos said:


> Aye, i found sticking the blastmaster together worst have all, have you done that one yet? i would advise using the super glue you can get in gel form, it sticks so much better and you can just sand off any excess "blobs"


Having built 12 Blastermasters my advice is to pin both arms into the chest and the left arm into the gun and they will last for a lifetime (at least mine are holding together damn well) :grin:


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

I think I invented some new swear words while assembling the rest of the squad. Oh dear lord. At one point one of hands managed to get glued into a fist.

They are done now. Lots of greenstuffing helped out, and some pinning.




And thanks for the rep


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

The other 8 Berzerkers -









(as per bloody usual my photo taking skills suck... Must knock up a light box)

Update to the Rhino 









Added some snow to the tracks, and a mix of blood and snow on the front to make it look like it ran some poor bastard over at some point :laugh:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Its going along well here! My curious mind wonders, what kind of main theme will it be for this Chaos warband? So long Ive seen World Eaters/Bezerkers and Keepers of Secrets.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

IanC said:


> (Update to the Rhino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHH! i have just noticed the transfers on the top, they need washing or something, the gloss paper around the khorne symbol is showing through and it's already irritating me! :wild: :laugh:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The Bezerkers look like they need a bit more shading. The seem somewhat monochromic.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Dakingofchaos said:


> AHH! i have just noticed the transfers on the top, they need washing or something, the gloss paper around the khorne symbol is showing through and it's already irritating me! :wild: :laugh:


Yeah I fixed that tonight, as best as I could. Teach me for not putting some gloss varnish on the area where the transfer was going. :ireful2:



forkmaster said:


> Its going along well here! My curious mind wonders, what kind of main theme will it be for this Chaos warband? So long Ive seen World Eaters/Bezerkers and Keepers of Secrets.


Yeah its a bit of a mix. Slaneesh for the most part, but some other Gods units for variety (and for usefulness)


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

I got this poor looking old style Vindicator in the post today.









So I set to work on Chaosing it up.

Here it is now 

















You can see where I had to knock up a replacement for the exhausts, and those dragon heads looked just right, and for a laugh I gave one a greenstuff "tongue" :laugh: Cut away most of the imperial logo from the side, with some greenstuff covering up the rest of it. Couldn't get a Guard dozer blade to fit, so I just used one of the CSM ones. Not as big as it should be, but eh, its obvious its a dozer blade so....


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Heres my Thousand Sons squad of 8 + Sorcerer









And their transport, which I haven't finished yet (still needs tracks and to be painted obv. The top of the Rhino isn't even glued on yet because I paint the insides)









Used FW Rhino doors and front plate, and I decided to do something special with the twin-linked bolter, so its held in the hands of a marine (possibly a sorcerer that lost most of his abilities when the Rubric of Ahriman was unleashed?) which I used to test out my magnets I got for my Land-Raider project (see one of my other threads)


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

And heres the finished Rhino!


















Urm, as you can see the hatch isn't glued on. Think I need to put something on the top of the hatch just to break up the blue.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

YAY! forgworld doors! for the top hatch, i'd go with just painting another tzeentch symbol, i scan in the transfer sheet and just upscale it on the computer for big things :victory:


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

FW doors are great  For my 3rd (and final, so far) Rhino im using the generic Chaos Upgrade kit, which has a great inside bit (sadly didn't take a pic after i painted it before I glued it inside) -

Used the Purple wash to make the skin look daemonic


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Door looks great...


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

Very nice attention to detail.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The interior panel looks awesome, the blue on the outside looks a bit streaky tho. There are some spots on the yellow that could use some touching up as well.

Overall its coming along nicely!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I concur with Djinn, the yellow especially needs work to me as right now it just looks really thick and unfinished. Perhaps a watered down wash on the yellow areas in order to help pick out the details.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

I seriously need to take photos in better light without flash.

Anyway, heres a Daemon Prince. He is, along with the other guys, currently on show at my local GW (Wood Green), along with a few other armies from people doing a "Tale of Many Armies" thing


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Am i right in saying that youve painted him white and used Leviathan Purple wash, different way of doing it, looks good, the only thing i would suggest would be to paint the horns different.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

DP Looks good.. I agree with the others about the horns though...
+ rep for the nice model


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That interior panel is excellent. I think the rhino could do with a bitmorework though. The yellow could do with a wash or two, and some highlighting on the blue would break uo the large block of blue. Also, you could tidy up some of the joins between the yellow and blue a bit as well.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I like the DP! Really original. I made it 40k variant, with armor and grey skin with purple wash.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

I haven't done much Chaosy stuff, getting my Blood Ravens upto scratch for Skull of Thrones in April. But I have got a couple of things to show.

First up, some Nurglings.








Went with 4 per base, so I got an extra base free. Pretty simple to paint, but I think it worked well (since i took this photo I have done the eyes)

Hellblade.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

So much forge worldly goodness.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Heres some Plaguebearers, 12 in total. 3 of them were minor conversions from the FW "Plagueriders".



Same colours as the Nurglings, mostly a lot of washes.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Coming along nicely. I would love to see more pictures of the Hellblade but that DP look very nice.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

More super heavies needed.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Coming along nicely. I would love to see more pictures of the Hellblade but that DP look very nice.


I'll try and get some more pics of the Hellblade tomorrow. I'm still not 100% happy with it - I was trying for a Slaneeshy look to it, so extremes of colours, but they just don't look right. Argh.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey look, some Daemons! Pink Horrors to be exact.


Painted with a mix of Warlock Purple, Devlan Mud and Water for the base coat. Then a light shading with a mix of purple wash and gloss varnish. Seems to have worked a treat (although it looks better in the flesh. Damn my poor photography skills). Decided to paint the flames green, to make them look even more overworldly.

I also painted a Chaos Spawn in the same manor, for Boon of Mutation, but the photo came out even worse.


----------

